# Orange Faced Diver



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm looking for an orange faced diver, something like the Monster, but i have a real small wrist, so so the biggest i can get is 40, but preferably smaller. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Have a look at a Zeno


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Eddie's PRS-11 should do you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is mine, came from the Mekanic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan,

That watch looks more like a knuckle duster









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> That watch looks more like a knuckle duster


 ...As any self-respecting dive watch should!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Keeps good time too.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

The Zeno has an excellent movement.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Stan said:


> Keeps good time too.


As long as you stay away from arseholes with metal plates in their heads







It's my professional experience that there is a high correlation between those two conditions.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Andback to the topic at hand: a few weeks ago I picked up a small, but very keen, Citizen military watch with an orange face (100m WR, Eco-Drive). PM me if interested.

I'd second the nomination of the orange dial Broadarrow. It's an excellent watch at a great price and is available in quartz and as an automatic.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is another medium sized orange diver, should have thought of this one before:










It has a nice low profile (39.9mm dia case, 12.4mm thick); a handsome, uncluttered matte dial; comes with a nice bracelet and contrast stitching strap, and it has a sweet backside







:


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Nalu said:


> Here is another medium sized orange diver, should have thought of this one before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice! where can i get me one of those?!?!?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought mine (barely) used in the US.

There is an online Yahoo store that stocks them and a shop in Birmingham that stocks them. Also, TAD Gear (an online military kit store) gets them in by special order). Search on Google.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Tought i'd got bored of orange - but that's cool.

Look better with different dial though.

No offence.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

if anyone sees one of these used for sale, please let me know


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Heres a nice orange faced diver on e-bay,it will be not cheap how ever, as it's reached 300 Euro's on it's first day









MIKE.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd vote for the PRS-11 as well.

As I said though, the Limes looks good. Do they do it with any other colour dial? Anyone know?


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> I'd vote for the PRS-11 as well.
> 
> As I said though, the Limes looks good. Do they do it with any other colour dial? Anyone know?


 they have a black dial too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Eric D W said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I'd vote for the PRS-11 as well.
> ...


 Thanks Eric.

I'm off to look....................


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

just google "limes watches" and you'll find the Limes watches site. its good and they have a store there, but its more expensive than other retailers. the problem is, there aren't that many other retailers around.

a little off topic.. but what does everyone think about the mid size Seiko pepsi style diver? the regular is too big, but i like the style. and they're pretty cheap too.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

> Heres a nice orange faced diver on e-bay,it will be not cheap how ever, as it's reached 300 Euro's on it's first day


This one is great! I'm watching it from the first day when it was listed and the price started from 1EURo but I think, the final price will be astronomical.


----------

